# Transmission case replacement



## Mo985 (9 mo ago)

My son bought a 2014 Sentra SR, Automatic, and it took a few days for him to discover it had damage to the case, causing a leak. (It looks like maybe the axel broke and caused the damage?) Someone tried to repair it (JB Weld?) but it’s now leaking through that. It looks like the damages cover (drivers side) can be removed independently, but has anyone removed and replaced just that cover? Nissan dealer said I had to get the whole CVT, not just that piece. I was thinking maybe from a junkyard?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You'll have to get that from a JY unit, Nissan doesn't sell it separately. There will be shims on the mainshaft when you remove it, make sure you use the shims from the JY unit and not the existing trans (they're graduated-thickness and will be matched to the cover). I'm not sure if the cover can be removed in the car, we only take them off during rebuilds and that's always with the tranny split from the engine and removed to a bench.


----------

